# Stevia plant uses and recipes?



## buckytom (May 29, 2010)

i stopped by the nursery a few days ago and picked up a couple of stevia plants. ugly little things, i tasted a bit of a leaf and found them very sweet, like sugar, with a slightly bitter green aftertaste.

one plant looks good, but the other is looking peekid and wilting.

does anyone have experience growing stevia, and how is it best used in cooking or raw in recipes? is it an herb that can sweeten something like tomato sauce? does it have to be added at the end like basil, or can it be cooked a long time.

tia.


----------

